# drywall stop bead



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't really know of a good product for what you propose. I guess you could go the route you're thinking. If it were mine, I'd either go with trim or pre-fill with setting compound and flat tape around the ceiling. But you'd loose the reveal....


----------



## lpbaraldi (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I will most likely give up the reveal idea and go with the setting compound and flat tape. Would still be interested in hearing anyones thoughts/experiences on ripping vinyl corner bead though.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you want to try it, it will cut easily enough with a good pair of snips or even some fairly heavy duty scissors. For a couple of bucks for a "test" piece, it's easy enough to find out. I have cut down metal bead before for a custom fit and it WILL work. I guess I just don't see the need in the reveal, but I'm not really a decorator type. My wife says all of my taste is in my mouth....


----------

